# Pot and dd



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

It has dawned on me that one of the reasons dd has chosen to live at home, (other than her dad tells me lies about me with regard to finances constantly) is that her older brother introduced her to pot. She is 15 this year and son will be 23. 

I've talked to the school VP, he says he will search her bag and locker if he detects an odour. 

I have this info by word of mouth, but no direct proof. It greatly upsets me, but does explain why she chose not to share time with me. The courts have told me that at her age they will not enforce a court order for access. 

I am not sure what to do about this? 

I tried to appeal to my ex, but he blew me off and said it was a lie on my part.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

The best thing you can do is show her YOUR morals that YOU live by, report anything that you see that is harmful to a child, and wait. She'll figure out that you have her back, but it may not be until later. I hated my mom at that age and frankly didn't want to be around her until I was about 21, when I finally 'got it.'


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

A lot of it is peer influence, in my experience. You may want to try talking to her friends' parents, if possible or practical.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

But her daughter won't come to see her and Dad doesn't believe (or is ignoring to keep daughter away from Indie) so there's no way to get a urine test except by going through social services and having her ordered to comply.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

I've spoken to CAS and they talked to him and tried to talk to her in the fall, the case was closed. I suppose I need to realize I've done what I can. Hopefully she will realize it when she matures.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

She probably will. Most do.


----------

